# threading barrels



## aggromere (May 15, 2009)

I want to try my hand at threading some parts, but I have no idea how to go about it.  I have gathered you need a die to cut the outside threads and a tap to cut the inside.  I know I can get a lathe attachment that holds the dies but not sure about taps.  Do the inside threads have to be cut by hand or can you do them on the lathe?

Also, I have no idea what size threads to make or which die or taps to buy to accomplish that.

I saw the die holder on the little machine shop site and will buy one before they go off sale, but I dont know what else I need.

If it's any help on what I would need I want to start with the Jr Gent kit and working from that kit gradually replace all the parts until I have a completely custom made pen.

Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 15, 2009)

do a search on "threading" and you'll find a lot more info.

short answers.

1) go buy a cheap tap and die set to practice with. Get something that has a 1/2 inch tap and die. I think I bought a 40 piece set for $30 on ebay. It's cheap, but you're mainly working with plastics anyway.

2) the die holder you mentioned is held in the tailstock, but you'll need a scroll chuck to hold the workpiece in the headstock. BUT DO NOT TURN ON THE LATHE, all this threading is done by hand power only, the lathe will spin too fast. (I actually do them with the standard die holder that came with the kit, but I haven't made any worth showing yet)

3) for the tap, all you need is a jacobs chuck. again this will fit in the tailstock and the scroll chuck will hold the piece in the headstock. again, hand power only.

once you get comfortable and really going somewhere with it, Daniel runs group buys for the multistart tap and dies, but they are expensive.


----------



## cnirenberg (May 15, 2009)

Peter,
Mike is right on with good advice.  To answer some of your questions, I thread by hand for I do not have a metal lathe using the Die holder from Littlemachineshop. Order the HF tap and die or go and look at it, I was given good advisce to get the one with the M10x1.0 tap (I use the El Grande nib/sections for now, until I get Lou's new nibs). Pam everything you cut, this inclueds tapping, drilling and with dies.  It really gives a great finish on the threads and tastes good too.


----------



## cnirenberg (May 15, 2009)

aggromere said:


> I want to try my hand at threading some parts, but I have no idea how to go about it.  I have gathered you need a die to cut the outside threads and a tap to cut the inside.  I know I can get a lathe attachment that holds the dies but not sure about taps.  Do the inside threads have to be cut by hand or can you do them on the lathe?
> 
> Also, I have no idea what size threads to make or which die or taps to buy to accomplish that.
> 
> ...



Peter, PM sent.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 15, 2009)

Cris and Mike,

Is this the HF kit you reference?  Also, is the fine thread size I show in red the one used for the El Grande nibs?  I know NOTHING about taps and dies but would like to consider learning.

TIA,


60 Piece SAE/Metric Tap and Die Set   


Alloy steel construction will last a lifetime.


Thread size, coarse: SAE 4-40, 6-32, 8-32, 10-24, 12-24, 1/4"-20, 5/16"-18, 3/8"-16, 7/16"-14, and 1/2"-13; metric 3-0.5, 4-0.7, 5-0.8, 6-1, 7-1, 8-1.25, 9-1.25, 10-1.5, 12-1.75 
Thread size, fine: SAE 10-32, 1/4"-28, 5/16"-24, 3/8", 7/16"-20, and 1/2"-20; metric 10-1 
Handles: adjustable tap wrench handle, die handle, T-handle tap wrench, 1/8" NPT pipe tap, screwdriver 
Comes with two pitch gauges


----------



## cnirenberg (May 18, 2009)

Cav,
That's the one I got.  Was on sale at the time and I used the coupons they send via email.  Wasn't a huge outlay of cash.  I had no idea how to use the stuff, ended up reading everything I could to make sense of it all.  The first bunch of kitless I made used the 1/2 x 20 with the El grande (10x1.0) as practice.  Heck I still use the 10x1.0 for the nibs, but I'm gearing up (September?)for the ones Lou has to offer.  I got the die holder and tapguide from LMS.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 18, 2009)

there is a possibility (I will be buying one to make sure) that the m8.4 tap that Lou is getting will be the right size for the smaller nibs. If not, he may be able to get the right size made for about the same cost I bet.


----------



## cnirenberg (May 18, 2009)

Mike,
I checked those sizes that Lou posted out, and it "appears" that the best place to get them is from him.  Which works for me personally since I would rather get everything form on spot and also support our members.  If you get one soon, let me know how it works for you.  I want to begin to make a matching custom nib section to go along with the cap and barrel, and can't do it easily with the El Grandes,  I have read posts that show how to for the CSUSA gent pens, but I would rather buy a quality nib than outlay the cash for a kit i will use for parts.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks, Cris.  I will likely get one the next time they have a coupon.


----------



## cnirenberg (May 19, 2009)

Cav,
It seems that every month there is a 20% coupon that gets emailed (date sensitive of course), I end up printing it out.  I will forward you the link.


----------



## Bugware (Jun 2, 2009)

Some great advice here. I'm looking to give threading a try. Anyone tried this on natural products such as Cocobolo?

Regards


Neil.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 2, 2009)

Neil,
All the thraeding I have done has been on plastics of some kind.  Learned everything from searching this site.  I recall a post stating that the threads used were to tight/fine for wood and that a plastic sleeve could be used like a brass tube if need be.  I want to try this, but haven't had the time to properly get my head around the whats and hows yet.


----------



## Bugware (Jun 4, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> Neil,
> All the thraeding I have done has been on plastics of some kind. Learned everything from searching this site. I recall a post stating that the threads used were to tight/fine for wood and that a plastic sleeve could be used like a brass tube if need be. I want to try this, but haven't had the time to properly get my head around the whats and hows yet.


 
OK thanks for the tip. I'll start with some hard plastics. I have found a site in the UK that sells fine taps & dies so I will order some up today and maybe give it a go at the weekend.


Neil


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 4, 2009)

I have threaded Cocobolo before, but with a coarse thread, like 14 tpi. It did thread well, though. Have also done ebony with the same. Tried maple, and found it did not thread as well, until I dripped a little CA into the hole. Not sure how it would work with the finer threads.



Bugware said:


> Some great advice here. I'm looking to give threading a try. Anyone tried this on natural products such as Cocobolo?
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


----------



## Bugware (Jun 19, 2009)

OK, got the 10 x 1 tap and die set but its far too big for the UK kits I use. I think they are same as Jr Gents US kits. Anyone know the tap and die set I need?

In fact it would be great to get together a list of all the taps and dies that could be used to replace different sized kits. Happy to compile the list.

Meanwhile I will have a go at making a nib section with the 10 x 1's

Neil.


----------

